# 1995 Maxima SE - 76,000 miles



## Narocue (Dec 21, 2007)

I just bought this car last night, and I was wondering if there are any major things I need to check for. It seemed to me that this was low milage for any car, let alone a nissan. 

I'm a pretty fair mechanic, but I have never owned a Nissan ... I have been told by some friends that the car has the VG30 engine??? All I know is its a 3.0L. If it does have the VG30, whatws so good about that motor?

Also it has fabric seats, and I was curious if anyone knows how much leather interior runs for these cars ... I have a budget of like $300 ... Not sure if thats possible, but I had an 88 acura legend I picked up 2 leather front seats, and the rear for 250 after shipping on ebay.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

you have the vq motor not the vg, that was a single overhead cam motor that was available in the maxima till 92.

i would not hesitate to own one, i have a vg with 244k on it.


----------



## nafddur (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 95 SE with 193K miles and the engine is still going strong.

One of the best things about these engines is the no-maintenance timing chain.


----------



## hobbes24 (Mar 17, 2008)

just to reassure you I also have a high mile max

03 SE with 200k and it still runs pretty damn great

just try to listen for any knocks or RPM variance when starting the engine and/or shifting


----------

